# New member of my family



## Steve D 2020 (Jul 25, 2020)

Here’s Willow , she’s ten weeks old and a total sweetheart. The purr motor is constantly on and she always nudges my nose .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sweet :Cat


----------



## Kitten21 (Aug 26, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Steve D 2020 (Jul 25, 2020)

Today I picked up Willow’s sister . She’s a Tortie , let her out of carrier and her sister (Willow) hissed at her . I didn’t expect that .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Steve D 2020 said:


> Here's Willow , she's ten weeks old and a total sweetheart. The purr motor is constantly on and she always nudges my nose .


Wow! She's adorable ❤. Her name really suits her.
What's her sister called and do you have a photo? You need to reintroduce them slowly. There is lots of advice on this forum on introducing cats/kittens and you probably need to do this from scratch, though they are sisters.


----------



## Steve D 2020 (Jul 25, 2020)

They’re ok now . No issues at all . Here is a pic of Freya


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Steve D 2020 said:


> They're ok now . No issues at all . Here is a pic of Freya


Awww cute. That's good news. They are both gorgeous.


----------

